# Greg Anderson on Saturday’s SpeedFreaks on SIRIUS Satellite Radio



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Greg Anderson on Saturday’s SpeedFreaks on SIRIUS Satellite Radio*
by Mickey Schultz, KB Racing
Friday, January 6, 2006​

Three-time NHRA POWERade Pro Stock champion, Greg Anderson, who drives the KB Racing Summit Racing Equipment Pro Stock Pontiac GTO, will be a guess of the SpeedFreaks – Kenny Sargent, Statt Man Caruthers, Lugg Nuttz and Crash Gladys – tomorrow, Saturday, Jan. 7, at 4 p.m. (ET).

The SpeedFreaks’ Saturday show can be heard on SIRIUS Satellite Radio and selected SpeedFreaks affiliates spread across the country. 

Anderson captured his third consecutive title in 2005, joining drag racing legends Bob Glidden and Lee Shepherd on a short and exclusive list of drivers who have won three Pro Stock championships in a row.

Anderson will take to the track in defense of his Pro Stock POWERade championship when the NHRA CARQUEST Auto Parts Winternationals, the season-opening event on the 2006 NHRA POWERade Drag Racing Series, unfolds at the Auto Club Raceway at Pomona (Calif.) on Feb. 9-12.


----------

